# Scherzi da depclean[RISOLTO]

## Massimog

Oggi do il solito emerge -avuD world  e tra i pacchetti da aggiornare/installare ci sono anche boost e boost-build

 (preceduti da NS).finisco la compilazione e do emerge --depclean e indovinate un po, mi vuole eliminare boost e boost-build  :Shocked: 

e normale questo comportamento  :Question: Last edited by Massimog on Thu May 24, 2012 9:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

[NS] significa che ti installa i pacchetti in un nuovo slot, di conseguenza non eliminando\sovrascrivendo il pacchetto all versione vecchia. Non posti gli output e le versioni, ma scommetto che quelle che ti ha installato sono le più recenti disponibili e quelle che ti vuole togliere sono le più vecchie

----------

## Massimog

hai ragione   :Embarassed:  avevo visto NS e pensavo che significavo solo nuovo pacchetto, adesso guardando meglio l'output di depclean vedo che mantiene l'ultima versione 

```
 

dev-libs/boost

    selected: 1.46.1-r1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 1.48.0-r2 

 dev-util/boost-build

    selected: 1.46.1 

   protected: none 

     omitted: 1.48.0-r1 

All selected packages: dev-util/boost-build-1.46.1 dev-libs/boost-1.46.1-r1

```

----------

## bandreabis

Scherzi da mancato RTFM!   :Laughing: 

O RTFOP!  :Razz: 

----------

## Massimog

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Scherzi da mancato RTFM!  
> 
> O RTFOP! 

 

la Documentazione la lego sempre, ma il manuale di emerge è in inglese che non è il mio forte   :Embarassed: 

man emerge 

```
 

N   new (not yet installed)

S   new SLOT installation (side-by-side versions)

```

poi preso dal "panico" non mi sono accorto che manteneva l'ultima versione

----------

